# Rice with chicken fried steak gravy?



## Barb L. (Aug 29, 2006)

Iam making chicken fried steak tonight-- has anyone served the gravy over rice ?  Is it any good ? Would something else be better !  Help!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 29, 2006)

Barb L said:
			
		

> Iam making chicken fried steak tonight-- has anyone served the gravy over rice ? Is it any good ? Would something else be better ! Help!


Hi Barb,
yes, my mom use to serve it with rice..I'm a rice lover so that was one of my favorite meals..Other times she would make mashed potatoes, and my kids like the gravy over shredded hash browns.

kadesma


----------



## GB (Aug 29, 2006)

I love the gravy over mashed potatoes, but I see no reason why rice would not work.


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 29, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Hi Barb,
> yes, my mom use to serve it with rice..I'm a rice lover so that was one of my favorite meals..Other times she would make mashed potatoes, and my kids like the gravy over shredded hash browns.
> 
> kadesma


  Thanks for your input - rice it is !!


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 29, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I love the gravy over mashed potatoes, but I see no reason why rice would not work.


  Love mashed potatoes too-- in a rice mood right now though- gravy and sprinkled w/rice noodles !  Thanks for helping !


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 29, 2006)

yes gravy over rice is the bomb... "I love it"
can I come over and eat with you? lol
your menu sounds so good...


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 29, 2006)

kimbaby said:
			
		

> yes gravy over rice is the bomb... "I love it"
> can I come over and eat with you? lol
> your menu sounds so good...


  Sure can ! all family here !


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 29, 2006)

How could it NOT be good?


----------



## YT2095 (Aug 29, 2006)

fantastic!
I really am glad I came here, i thought it was only me and mine that likes gravy over rice (I get strange looks from my friends when I tell them).
I don`t chicken fry the beef though, I use cubed stewing steak in beer with onions, bay, chili, herbs/spices and a few stock cubes (sorry, I do cheat with stock cubes, I don`t always have the time). let it simmer until the meats tender and then thicken it up a little with corn flour in water.
make a well in the basmati rice put the beef in the middle and pour the gravy over the top.

unbeatable! and much better than "any good" ;-)


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 29, 2006)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> fantastic!
> I really am glad I came here, i thought it was only me and mine that likes gravy over rice (I get strange looks from my friends when I tell them).
> I don`t chicken fry the beef though, I use cubed stewing steak in beer with onions, bay, chili, herbs/spices and a few stock cubes (sorry, I do cheat with stock cubes, I don`t always have the time). let it simmer until the meats tender and then thicken it up a little with corn flour in water.
> make a well in the basmati rice put the beef in the middle and pour the gravy over the top.
> ...


 Your way sounds really good too--thanks for the idea !!


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 29, 2006)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> i thought it was only me and mine that likes gravy over rice (I get strange looks from my friends when I tell them).


 
Just tell them you're exotic -- a favored breakfast of the locals in Hawaii is a bowl of rice covered with brown gravy, which they serve with a sauteed slice of Spam (that pink stuff in a can, not unwanted e-mail).


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 29, 2006)

FryBoy said:
			
		

> Just tell them you're exotic -- a favored breakfast of the locals in Hawaii is a bowl of rice covered with brown gravy, which they serve with a sauteed slice of Spam (that pink stuff in a can, not unwanted e-mail).


  sounds like a good answer to me !!!!  Thanks


----------



## pdswife (Aug 29, 2006)

Gravy and sauces are great over rice.

I love beef stroganoff over rice instead of noodles.


----------



## Constance (Aug 29, 2006)

I love rice & gravy with any braised meat.

But when it comes to Chicken Fried Steak, I want my mashed potatoes and cream (white) gravy. I also like some peas or green beans on the side to sorta mix in with the taters.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 30, 2006)

Chicken Fried Steak, Fried Chicken, Fried Pork Chops .... makes no difference ....

Pour off most of the grease (how much you leave depends on how much gravy you want to make), add some flour (about equal to the amount of grease you left in the pan, but a little more), make a white (very low heat) or light brown (medium low - medium heat) roux ... (you want to cook the roux for about 3 minutes - how dark it gets depends on how high you crank up the heat) add lots of cold milk slowly while stirring constantly (be careful - it can thicken up on you real quick if the heat is too high - add milk until it is how thick you want it - let it cook a bit and add more milk to thin it out) season with salt and pepper. Those are basically the instructions I got from my grandmother.

Gravy on rice is a "Southern" staple. A meal without rice and gravy would be like breakfast without grits!

Hey - ask Paula Deen if you don't believe me!!! Although she has gotten into "coastal" cooking since she moved to Savannah ... her roots are in Albany, GA.


----------



## licia (Aug 30, 2006)

Michael, did you see her making "grits pie"? Some things she takes a bit too far, even for a Southern girl.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 30, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> Michael, did you see her making "grits pie"? Some things she takes a bit too far, even for a Southern girl.


 
NO! Thank goodness!!!

While I might agree with ... "If you didn't want grits - why did you order breakfast?" ... Paula has moved away from the food she was brought up on ... the cooking style in SW (Albany - circa 1950's) GA (where she grew up) is a bit different from the Savannah style she now cooks.

I love Paula - but sometimes ... I just have to wonder what the girl was thinking when she comes up with some of her crazy recipes!


----------

